# And you thought you had it bad...



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mississippi Highway Patrol prepares for holiday enforcement while facing manpower challenges

From the article:

There are 475 working troopers in Mississippi. But only 201 are assigned to work the roads. Divide that in half for shifts and factor in days off. And that means there are less than 100 troopers on the Mississippi's roads at any given time.​
And later down...

The problem is, in 2015 we graduated 48 troopers," Poulos noted. "Since that time we have lost 86 due to attrition. So, it's very hard to keep our numbers up." It would cost over $11.3 million for a class of 100 graduates.​


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, noobs are always coming here asking who's hiring....well there ya go.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I know a few MBI agents pretty well. They are all part of the MHP. Great guys, squared away and busy as hell.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey you young guys, if you get on try to get assigned to District 8. Over 60 miles of Gulf of Mexico shoreline.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Disband them and assign them to work the state's Universities. Give 'em a taste of REAL police work, not just writing traffic tickets!

Ok, Ok, don't send any Mississippi Troopers looking for me. It's just a joke.....or IS it?


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> View attachment 4508
> Hey you young guys, if you get on try to get assigned to District 8. Over 60 miles of Gulf of Mexico shoreline.


Well, it's District 8 for MDOT, I think. For MHP it's Troop K. And, yeah, Highway 90 is a pretty drive along the sand. Cruising the Coast is a blast.


----------

